# Bean bags



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where in Abu Dhabi I can find Bean bag refill or failing that new bean bags?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

O well almost 70 hits and still not a bean


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, for new ones I saw some in Home Center Dubai - probably Home Center AD also has them?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Does anyone know where in Abu Dhabi I can find Bean bag refill or failing that new bean bags?


home center or ace


----------

